
Landing Page Guide - Ace__
https://startizer.com/guide-to-landing-pages-part-1-the-foundations/
======
Ace__
Hello. I created a guide to aid in the formulation of a landing page. This is
part 1 that covers the foundations that need to be addressed before any
copywriting or actual building begin.

